# Paraíba Bucólica



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Opa!
Segue uma seleção de 100 fotos que tirei, ao longo de cerca de dois anos, no nosso belo Estado da Paraíba.
Todas envolvem paisagens bucólicas (natureza em geral), ainda que em parte.
A ordem das fotos está, mais ou menos, conforme as respectivas longitudes. Então a sequência representa uma viagem do litoral ao sertão.
Obrigado pela visita! Espero que gostem!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

_Caso se interessem em conhecer lugares como esses, na Paraíba ou em outros estados, seguem algumas breves dicas:_

_- A grande maioria dos carros transita sem problemas pela maioria das estradas rurais, e o aplicativo do Google Maps ajuda na orientação;
- Universidades públicas, em geral, são abertas a visitas - não precisa nem se identificar para entrar (talvez haja exceções, mas todas que já visitei até hoje são assim);_
_- Há muitos estabelecimentos rurais que servem comidas (refeições, petiscos, etc), com nomes como "restaurante", "fazenda", "sítio", "quinta" "balneário", etc. Também há muitos hotéis e pousadas que servem comidas para hóspedes e não hóspedes. Para encontrar lugares como esses, bastam breves buscas no Google ou nas redes sociais._

-----------------------------------------------------------------


*JOÃO PESSOA*

01 - Vista do Mirante SkyBeach no topo do Edifício Tour Geneve, o 6º maior prédio do Brasil na atualidade:









02 - Outra vista do mesmo mirante:









03 - Mais uma vista do mesmo mirante, focando o Campus Central da UFPB:









04 - Campus Central da UFPB:









05 - Campus Central da UFPB:









06 - Campus Central da UFPB:










*SANTA RITA*

07:










*GUARABIRA*

08 - Vista do Memorial Frei Damião, que fica no topo de um morro:









09 - Vista do mesmo morro sobre a cidade:










*BELÉM*

10 - Distrito de Rua Nova visto do morro onde ficam a Igreja e o Cruzeiro de Roma, em Bananeiras:









11:









12:










*ALAGOINHA*

13:










*NATUBA*

14 - Vista do Mirante do Cruzeiro:









15 - Vista do Mirante do Cruzeiro:









16:










*INGÁ*

17 - Pedra do Ingá, com itacoatiaras (inscrições rupestres em rocha):










*ITATUBA*

18 - Barragem de Acauã:









19:









20:









21:










*BANANEIRAS*

22 - Vista panorâmica do Campus 3 da UFPB:









23 - Campus 3 da UFPB:









24 - Campus 3 da UFPB:









25 - Campus 3 da UFPB:









26 - Campus 3 da UFPB:









27 - Campus 3 da UFPB:









28:









29 - Cruzeiro de Roma:









30 - Cruzeiro de Roma:










*SERRARIA*

31 - Engenho Baixa Verde:









32 - Apresentação no engenho pela companhia Camucá Teatro:









33 - Apresentação no engenho pela companhia Camucá Teatro:










*RIACHÃO DO BACAMARTE*

34:










*AREIA*

35:









36:









37 - Restaurante Rural Vó Maria:









38 - Sítio Casa de Vó:









39 - Engenho Triunfo:









40 - Campus 2 da UFPB:









41 - Campus 2 da UFPB:









42 - Campus 2 da UFPB:









43 - Campus 2 da UFPB:









44 - Campus 2 da UFPB:









45:










*ARARUNA*

46:









47:









48 - Santuário de Nossa Senhora de Fátima:









49 - Santuário de Nossa Senhora de Fátima:









50 - Pedra do Coelho:









51 - Pedra da Boca:










*ALAGOA NOVA*

52:









53:









54:









55:









56 - Quinta do Sabiá:









57 - Quinta do Sabiá:









58 - Quinta do Sabiá:









59 - Fazenda Cordeiro:









60 - Fazenda Cordeiro:









61 - Restaurante Pesque e Pague São João:









62 - Balneário Rio Água Viva (também conhecido como "Furna"):









63 - Balneário Rio Água Viva (também conhecido como "Furna"):










*MATINHAS*

64:










*FAGUNDES*

65 - Pedra de Santo Antônio:









66 - Pedra de Santo Antônio:









67 - Pedra de Santo Antônio:









68 - Pedra de Santo Antônio:










*LAGOA SECA*

69 - Pousada Magia do Verde:









70 - Trilha em terreno anexo à pousada:










*ESPERANÇA*

71 - Lajedo do Araçá e a denominada “Menor Capela do Mundo”:










*CAMPINA GRANDE*

72:









73:









74:









75:









76:









77 - Açude de Bodocongó, Parque de Bodocongó e Central de Aulas da UEPB:









78 - Campus Central da UFCG:









79 - Campus Central da UFCG:









80 - Campus Central da UFCG:









81 - Distrito de São José da Mata:










*QUEIMADAS*

82:









83:









84:










*BOQUEIRÃO*

85:









86 - Fluxo de água represada do Açude de Boqueirão:









87 - Açude de Boqueirão:









88 - Açude de Boqueirão:










*CABACEIRAS*
(cidade com menor índice pluviométrico do Brasil, conhecida como “Roliúde Nordestina”, onde foram gravados diversos filmes)

89:









90:









91 - Hotel Fazenda Pai Mateus, de onde partem os passeios para o Lajedo de Pai Mateus:









92 - Lajedo de Pai Mateus:









93 - Lajedo de Pai Mateus:









94 - Lajedo de Pai Mateus:









95 - Lajedo de Pai Mateus:










*Entre PATOS e TEIXEIRA*

96 - Serra do Teixeira:









97 - Serra do Teixeira:










*SOUSA*

98:









99:










*CAJAZEIRAS*

100 - Vista do Morro do Cristo Rei sobre a cidade:


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Lindo! Belíssimas paisagens, muito bem retradas.

Como está o estado geral das rodovias por aí?

Obrigado por postar!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Lafaveiga_madrid said:


> Lindo! Belíssimas paisagens, muito bem retradas.
> 
> Como está o estado geral das rodovias por aí?
> 
> Obrigado por postar!


Obrigado pelas palavras!
As rodovias pelas quais tenho andado estão razoáveis. A BR-230 de João Pessoa para Campina tem umas falhas nas faixas da direita em cada sentido (as mais lentas, onde transitam os caminhões), mas nada grave.
A BR-104, para o Norte e para o Sul, ao menos nas cidades mais próximas de Campina, está boa.
As estradas estaduais estão bem preservadas em sua maioria. Em algumas áreas têm alguns buracos. Mas, transitando com atenção, não geram perigo.
Mais para o Sertão, estive em outubro e dezembro do ano passado, quando também achei as estradas ótimas. Mas atualmente, com mais chuvas do que o normal, não sei se permanecem boas.
Só acho meio ruim (muito esburacada) a região de Itabaiana.
Mas, no geral, por onde tenho andado, acho as estradas da Paraíba bem cuidadas em relação à média do Brasil.


----------



## Ítalo Barbosa (Dec 2, 2009)

Excelente thread, fazia tempo que não via fotos de várias cidades da PB num thread, ótimas fotos.
Parabéns @Ken Masters


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Excelente! Mais uma vez, excelente. A Paraíba, tão pequena, é fantásitca com suas paisagens. O Lajedo de Pai Mateus, que conheço bem, já vale uma visita ao estado. 


E essa paisagem aqui? Depois que morei no ES fiquei aficcionado em pedras. Paisagem espetacular!


----------



## gil_cg (Feb 2, 2012)

Excelentes registros da nossa PB.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Ítalo Barbosa said:


> Excelente thread, fazia tempo que não via fotos de várias cidades da PB num thread, ótimas fotos.
> Parabéns @Ken Masters





gil_cg said:


> Excelentes registros da nossa PB.


Obrigado, meus conterrâneos!!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Ice Climber said:


> Excelente! Mais uma vez, excelente. A Paraíba, tão pequena, é fantásitca com suas paisagens. O Lajedo de Pai Mateus, que conheço bem, já vale uma visita ao estado.
> 
> 
> E essa paisagem aqui? Depois que morei no ES fiquei aficcionado em pedras. Paisagem espetacular!
> View attachment 3629652


Nosso amigo athleticano! Obrigado por mais uma visita e um elogio!
O ES também é um dos estados mais bonitos no Brasil.
Essas pedras da região de Araruna, com topo arredondado, lembram mesmo o ES. Por exemplo, a Pedra Azul de Domingos Martins.


----------



## +Jampa (Jun 10, 2006)

Excelente Thread, Parabéns.

Muito interessante ver as paisagens naturais e apreciá-las mesmo que em fotos. Essa região do brejo, com todos os engenhos, matas e´frio´ durante o inverno tem um potencial turístico imenso. Bananeiras é o destaque na região e quem for de JPA ou NAT e ´não tiver uma casa em bananeiras, não é ninguém´´.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

+Jampa said:


> Excelente Thread, Parabéns.
> 
> Muito interessante ver as paisagens naturais e apreciá-las mesmo que em fotos. Essa região do brejo, com todos os engenhos, matas e´frio´ durante o inverno tem um potencial turístico imenso. Bananeiras é o destaque na região e quem for de JPA ou NAT e ´não tiver uma casa em bananeiras, não é ninguém´´.


Obrigado, amigo!
De fato, o Brejo é muito bonito.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Que thread INCRIVEL
Não só porque nosso estado é belo, mas porque as fotos mostram que o fotógrafo vivenciou diversos momentos felizes. Certamente isso sempre lhe trará boas memórias.

Pra mim o ponto alto foi Araruna e Cabaceiras.

Quanta riqueza e diversidade nesse sublime torrão 

Parabéns!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Mateus Oliveira said:


> Que thread INCRIVEL
> Não só porque nosso estado é belo, mas porque as fotos mostram que o fotógrafo vivenciou diversos momentos felizes. Certamente isso sempre lhe trará boas memórias.
> 
> Pra mim o ponto alto foi Araruna e Cabaceiras.
> ...


Opa, muito obrigado pelo elogio!
De fato, têm sido grandes vivências.
Comecei a passear mais pela Paraíba nos momentos mais extremos da pandemia (abril, maio, junho de 2020). Até então, conhecia os pontos turísticos de João Pessoa e, de atrações rurais, uns três lugares na região de Campina.
Então, sem ter muito o que fazer na pandemia (limitados os restaurantes, os encontros), ficava passeando de carro sem rumo, apreciando a cidade. Mas, já conhecendo muito Campina, resolvi descobrir novos lugares, e embarquei nessas aventuras rurais. Tem sido muito bom.
Valeu, um abraço!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Olá, amigos!
Seguem mais alguns registros, tanto de passeios antigos quanto de passeios novos.
Espero que gostem.
Feliz ano novo a todos!


*ALAGOA NOVA*

01:









02 - Fazenda Cordeiro:









*ALAGOINHA*

03:









04:









*AREIA*

05:









06:









07 - Campus 2 da UFPB:









*BANANEIRAS*

08 - Bica dos Cocos:









09 - Bica dos Cocos:









10:









*CABACEIRAS*

11:









*CAMPINA GRANDE*

12:









13:









14:









15 - Campus central da UFCG:









16 - Campus central da UFCG:









17:









*CONDE*

18:









*DUAS ESTRADAS*

19:









20:









*ITATUBA*

21:









*JUAREZ TÁVORA*

22:









*MASSARANDUBA*

23:









*MATINHAS*

24:









25:









26:









*MOGEIRO*

27:









28:









*PUXINANÃ*

29:









*QUEIMADAS*

30:









31:









32:









*RIACHÃO DO BACAMARTE*

33:









*SANTA LUZIA*

34:


----------

